# Help locating "Great Trains" parts



## Cardoctor416 (Jul 25, 2012)

All,

I just acquired a GScale F40PH Chessie locomotive by American Standard Car Co built sometime around 1989....

The locomotive was purchased in a state of disrepair. One of the powered trucks is missing an axle and most of the power pickup brushes as well.

I was curious if anyone on the forum may know of a source parts for this locomotive.

If it cannot be repaired. It will be made available for parts to keep another unit running. The shell is in good condition and the other truck looks ok as well.

Looks like some creative rewriting may have been done as well, so a schematic on thin innards would be helpful as well.

Thanks all!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Great Trains locos used Northwest Short Line power trucks. Alas, they are no longer made by NWSL. What specific parts are you missing? I've got a few lying in my parts box leftover from various projects over the years, and may be able to help you at least get you the wheels, gears, and axles you need. I've been battery power for decades, so the track pick-ups are all long gone. 

Edit - Sure enough, they're in the catalog again. Thanks, Ray! They discontinued them a long time back, and I never bothered to look to see if they ever re-emerged.

Click here

Later, 

K


----------



## Cardoctor416 (Jul 25, 2012)

K,

I am missing 1 complete axle/ wheel assembly on 1 truck (2 wheels, both "spacer block/ brush holders,1 axle and gear)

I do have the other axle and motor. It appears that 1 brush holder is OK, I am missing the brush for the other side.

Do you know if there were brushes on each wheel or only a pair per motor assy? I would have to completely disassemble the other truck to check.......

Internally it looks like the previous owner changed the headlamp out for a red LED Puzzled as to why, but will replace with a white one.

Do you have a quick schematic of the "puck" controller mounted inside the shell.

I am not looking for a perfect Loco, just something that we can run around the track. I have a 6 yar old that is now really into trains so this may be a great project for us.

Thanks for you reply!


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cardoctor416*

*In the past, I bought NWSL 8691-4 (Non powered with Pick-up) for the 
needed wheel/axle/pick-up parts.*

*I was unaware that NWSL no longer makes the Large Scale Drive per "K" comment.*

*These are 12 VOLT drives so be sure to hook them in series (along with the HOCKEY PUCK).*

*The PUCK provides the REV signal for the High Center mounted RED led and some
regulation







for the 2 white front headlights.*

*the_Other_Ray*


----------



## Cardoctor416 (Jul 25, 2012)

"The other Ray",

Thanks for the reply!

I will wait and see what "K" can come up with and also contact NWSL and see if they may have some NOS that they are willing to part with.

So the electric motors on the trucks are wired in series and the puck across the wiring to light the RED LED only when in reverse if I read you correctly.

I take it the puck is merely an encapsulated circuit board with a few diodes on it or is it actually a bit more than that.

I have not yet powered this beast as I dont have any "G" scale equipment here.

Thanks for the reply!

Bob AKA Cardoctor 416

Programmable Controller Application Engineer


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Cardoctor


Being the detail of the F40PH that can be broken off while being played with and the lack of factory supplied repair parts, why not buy your son his very own diesel or even steam loco.
Aristo Craft has a tuff little diesel with just 4 wheels for your son.
It's very easy to align the wheels on the rails.

 These Critters can be found used on E-Bay for under a 100 bucks and are close to indestructable.
There are also several 4 wheel frt cars you can buy used in the 20-30 buck range.
All easy for your son to work with.
 This is just a suggestion. I hope you don't take me wrong.


----------



## Cardoctor416 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rlvette,

Thanks for the suggestion.... He does indeed have a 1970's era Lionel "O27" steam, diesel and a bunch of rolling stock. I too have trains from my childhood including some 1940s era Lionel and a lot of HO scale (for later years when he is much older) and now the one "G" scale Loco.

We are just enjoying a fun project for the two of us. I don't think Mom is going to let us plan on a garden railway any time soon!

THanks for your suggestion and reply

Bob


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, Ray! They had discontinued them at one point a while back, so I'm glad to see they're back in production. Bob, I'd go with Ray's suggestion and just buy the replacement unpowered truck. Gets you everything you need to get the loco running again since you've already got the motor. 

Later, 

K


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bob*

*This morning I had a chance to open an F40 that "SOMEONE" had not "ADJUSTED"..







*

*The pair of motor blocks are wired in parallel and then in series with the PUCK.*
*The RED puck wire connects to the RED truck wire and the BLUE puck wire*
*connects to the BROWN truck wire. (just in case the photo is corn-fuse-ing)*

*I have no non-working PUCKS to perform an autopsy upon......









Going FWD, both white lamps are lighted but in REV, the lamps are out and
the RED led is lighted. 

Unless the motorblocks are the later vintage (SS), the ALum will/can build up 
a surface layer that will cause somewhat less than smooth running.
*


*







*


----------



## Cardoctor416 (Jul 25, 2012)

All,

I did get hold of Dave Rygmyr at NWSL and they are able to "rebuild" the unit I have or send parts back and forth.

The new pored truck us in to $90 range and the non powered in the $30 range so should be something in between to get this thing running again.

Thanks for all of the great info!

I will share som pics once we get it back together.

Bob


----------



## Cardoctor416 (Jul 25, 2012)

The "other Ray".

THanks for the pictures, that will help me decipher what wiring "adjustments" need to be "readjusted"!

I have a feeling that the puck may contain little more than a couple or resisters and a couple of diodes. I hope mine still has the factory installed smoke in place!

I am in the process of getting ready for a week on the road and will send the partially assembles powered truck to NWSL for missing parts replacement and a light rebuild. Seems the Loco I have has some of their very early built trucks. Dave thought maybe one of the first off the shelf...... 

Will keep all posted as to how things go.

THanks again for the replies

Bob


----------



## Cardoctor416 (Jul 25, 2012)

All,

Thanks to the willingness of help by the fellow forum members.... Dave Rygmyr of NWSL has successfully rebuilt the power truck for my loco

It is now back together, but untested on more than a section of 40" of track

I still need to repair a couple of the ladders due to rough handling by the previous owner and glue the front and rear "skirts" to the under framing.

Paint and bodywork are a solid 8 on a 1 - 10 scale

I will be likely selling this loco as "the boss" says she does not want yet another railroad running about the house. ( my son and I have post war Lionel and HO scale already....)

Anyone have any idea what it might be worth?

Thanks all!


----------

